# What does IMO mean?



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

Ii am slowly getting used to this Body building lingo eg PWO, ED, etc etc.

Still dont cant work out IMO though :cursing:


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

In My Opinion


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

IMO = In my opinion. PWO = post/pre-workout. ED = Every day


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

^^^^^ i dont know lol


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

What about ROHM ?


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Sy. said:


> Dammit.. Everyone I ask says they don't know :cursing:
> 
> :lol:


lol :whistling:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

it means Iglu's Might Ovulate.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

strange_days said:


> What about ROHM ?


roids obviously help men


----------



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

And what is CTS?


----------



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

AAs?


----------



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

GHRP and GHRH?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

CTS = Carpal Tunnel Syndrome.

AAS = Anabolic Androgenic Steroids,

GHRP/H = Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide/Hormone.

ROHM = a brand name.

J


----------



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

What does PIP mean? As in "this stuff has bad PIP"


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Post Injection Pain


----------



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

jackrmee said:


> What does PIP mean? As in "this stuff has bad PIP"


Point of injection Pain....maybe I just answered my own question?


----------



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

Jungle said:


> Post Injection Pain


Ah, I was almost there. Thanks


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Penis Injection Pain


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

This thread = LMAO!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Sy. said:


> Dammit.. Everyone I ask says they don't know :cursing:
> 
> :lol:


a hahahaha :lol:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

EIEIO?


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

M_at said:


> EIEIO?


Sorry mate, that's a farming term


----------



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

PHHead said:


> This thread = LMAO!


Well I'm sorry for not being taught the roid lingo in school. You must be from the Rhondda


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

IMHO = In my honest opinion

JMO = Just my opinion


----------



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

YetiMan said:


> IMHO = In my honest opinion
> 
> JMH = Just my opinion


JMH = Just My Opinion??? Shouldnt it be JMO?


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

PHHead said:


> This thread = LMAO!


looool...agree man


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

jackrmee said:


> JMH = Just My Opinion??? Shouldnt it be JMO?


Typo -.- will edit now lol.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

NVM


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

flanagan said:


> NVM


NVM....not very much????


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Nevermind.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

YetiMan said:


> Nevermind.


Don't be like that, tell us.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

flanagan said:


> Don't be like that, tell us.


hohoho~


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

YetiMan said:


> hohoho~


Fcuk you then :cursing:

:wink:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

flanagan said:


> Fcuk you then :cursing:
> 
> :wink:


lol :thumbup1:


----------

